# JNice's Yet Another Mock Draft 2004



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

http://www.infinitumpro.net/2004Mock.asp


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

> New Jersey really needs a center, but there arent really any good ones left. Nets select the best player available, which is a toss-up between Humphries and Warrick. If Kenyon ends up leaving NJ, Warrick is the same type of athletic PF as Martin and could fill in in the future.


Nooooo. People just don't learn. The Nets do NOT need a center; Nenad Krstic is coming over this summer. The Nets do NOT need a PF; Kenyon is staying. The Nets DO need a young swingman; we'll take Jackson, Snyder, etc.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

i DON'T THINK Livingston Down so far he's a top 10 for sure


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

this is the furthest up ive seen Ramos on any mock


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Carter182</b>!
> i DON'T THINK Livingston Down so far he's a top 10 for sure


The fourth (or fifth!) best Point Guard is not gonna go top 10.

I don't really like this draft though for a number of reasons. Ramos at 7, Howard at 4, and Livingston at 13 are big reasons, but there are a lot of them.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

Charlotte like :yes:


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Charlotte_______</b>!
> Charlotte like :yes:


I honestly think Howard could fall to 4 is Orlando, Chicago, and Washington all pick ahead of them.

Orlando needs help now unless they decide before the draft they are trading Tmac. Chicago has been losing for a long time and wants to start winning and need a SF. And Washington already has a HS PF they are waiting to blow up and needs a center.

As for Livingston, I think people who have him going as high as 4 are crazy. He is going to struggle mightily in the NBA his first few years imo.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

I agree on the Livingston struggling next year, but teams will pick him based on potential, and feel that in a few years he will be ready.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Charlotte_______</b>!
> I agree on the Livingston struggling next year, but teams will pick him based on potential, and feel that in a few years he will be ready.


That's pretty much it. He'll be a top ten pick no doubt if things hold up as they are now -- not because he'll do anything for your team next season, but because he may do something for your team in three seasons.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Nice draft, couple of comments: 

1. Livingston is going to Duke, it's almost 100% final now.

2. I really like the Bulls taking Luol Deng, a bold choice at #2. 

3. Where is Luke Jackson? This guy will not drop out of the first round. No way Portland passes him up. They love Theo at the C position, and with SG being such a pressing need they will most definitely use their first rounder on a SG.

4. Seattle taking Iguodala over Araujo? IMO, Araujo is a lock to go to the Sonics. Plus, I don't see Iggy falling past the 76ers.

5. Dorell Wright's stock has been rising lately and I don't see a player with his potential falling past the top 20...

6. Jerry Sloan is not going to draft two high schoolers. Look at Utah's draft history, if they are going to take a risk then they will go with a foreign player. Most HS players just lack the discipline required to be in Sloan's system. Case and example, DeShawn Stevenson.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The Franchise</b>!
> Nice draft, couple of comments:
> 
> 1. Livingston is going to Duke, it's almost 100% final now.


Whoa whoa whoa, when did this happen?


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Charlotte_______</b>!
> Whoa whoa whoa, when did this happen?


Judging by his game and body, I can't imagine him entering the draft this year.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

W/ that order, I think Deng could be a possibility, but Howard is a special big man, and that would be tough to pass up; especially if the Bulls move Chandler or Curry this summer. I can't imagine Howard slipping past #2.

Also, if the Suns take Ramos at #7 and keep him, I'll never speak nicely of the PHX management ever again.

Bold picks though, which I like to see.


----------



## osman (Jul 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The Franchise</b>!
> 
> 
> Judging by his game and body, I can't imagine him entering the draft this year.


When has someones game and body stopped them from entering the draft? Take a look at all the highschoolers who have entered the draft aside from Lebrom. They all needed to improve their game and bodies.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Word was that Livingston will soon officially enter the draft.

Don't know where The Franchise got his wisdom from.

Afterall Livingston is a PG. His weight would be one of my last concerns especially since he is 6'7 at 18yrs old.


And Amare and Lebron were absolute specimen coming out of highschool. Some highschoolers are starting to work on their bodies earlier now to repeat their success but it will definately not keep them out of the draft.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I am also hearing that Livingston will be in the draft, despite a last ditch effort by Coach K to get him to stay. It's not 100% certain he is going to Duke at all.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The Franchise</b>!
> 
> 
> Judging by his game and body, I can't imagine him entering the draft this year.


Heh well saying that he is "almost 100% final" not going to enter the draft is a bit different than your opinion that he isn't ready. I agree that he did not look ready in the little bit that I've seen him, but considering he's looking a lock for the top ten (and potentially the top five), I would hope he'd use some common sense and declare.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

I strongly, strongly disagree with the Raptors taking Kosta Perovic. They could trade down, get two picks, grab him and probably Telfair. 

There's no way we pass on Livingston, or Biedrins, two much better prospects, for a player, just like them, that probably won't come in and contribute all that much right away.

And there is no way, Dwight Howard slips to 4. I think the Wizards will take him, as Kwame can play the C spot, and I see Dwight playing there as his career goes on. Maybe not full time, but they can split.


----------



## Dark Praetor (Mar 20, 2004)

Wouldn't Sac-town pick Al Jefferson?


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Dark Praetor</b>!
> Wouldn't Sac-town pick Al Jefferson?


Big Al will likely not be available when the Kings pick.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> I would hope he'd use some common sense and declare.


I would hope he'd use some common sense and see how much he is in danger of dropping to the bottom of the lottery if he doesn't have a close to mediocre pre-draft workout... scouts want to see a little more of him and spending a year in college gives him much needed experience, strength and a consistent outside shot. Scouting reports say he is great at maneuvering around defenders, but in the McDonald's All-American game it was apparent that Livingston still relies on his athleticism and height to score buckets... and he wasn't too successful at that. The guy is so behind physically he could spend up to 2 years sitting on the bench, and that's not the way any athlete intends on starting his career.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

There is no way in the world Boston WASTES the 15th pick on the draft on a bust like Ivan Chiriav, I can see Humphries definately with our 24th and even possibly Wright with the 26th (although I think that would be Jefferson) but we will not be selecting Chiriev, especially with our highest pick, that guy has an attitude problem, and we've got enough problems we don't need that.


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

> Scouting reports say he is great at maneuvering around defenders, but in the McDonald's All-American game it was apparent that Livingston still relies on his athleticism and height to score buckets... and he wasn't too successful at that. The guy is so behind physically he could spend up to 2 years sitting on the bench, and that's not the way any athlete intends on starting his career.



....and yet despite that he is projected a top 5 pick, and according to reports was VERY impressive in the McD's practices. POR GM recently raved about the kid...smokescreen?...who knows...but he sure spoke glowingly of him.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Kmurph</b>!
> ....and yet despite that he is projected a top 5 pick, and according to reports was VERY impressive in the McD's practices. POR GM recently raved about the kid...smokescreen?...who knows...but he sure spoke glowingly of him.


I would wait for the draft camps and individual workouts before projecting him as a top 5 pick.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>whiterhino</b>!
> There is no way in the world Boston WASTES the 15th pick on the draft on a bust like Ivan Chiriav, I can see Humphries definately with our 24th and even possibly Wright with the 26th (although I think that would be Jefferson) but we will not be selecting Chiriev, especially with our highest pick, that guy has an attitude problem, and we've got enough problems we don't need that.


Somebody is going to take a shot at Ivan, I dont see why it wouldnt be Ainge, especially considering he's got two more picks coming up. The kid may be overrated, but also has a ton of potential.

And Ainge has always had an attitude problem himself, so he can probably relate.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> 
> 
> Somebody is going to take a shot at Ivan, I dont see why it wouldnt be Ainge, especially considering he's got two more picks coming up. The kid may be overrated, but also has a ton of potential.
> ...


Not necessarily true. Ainge has to see a lot of talent in you, not just potential. Remember he has identified very talented players before they became great including Amare (whom he thought very highly of). He will only take Ivan if he feels he will be a star. After Ivan works out and is exposed as a fraud, he won't be picked before the 2nd round.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> 
> Not necessarily true. Ainge has to see a lot of talent in you, not just potential. Remember he has identified very talented players before they became great including Amare (whom he thought very highly of). He will only take Ivan if he feels he will be a star. After Ivan works out and is exposed as a fraud, he won't be picked before the 2nd round.


Could be true, but I very seriously doubt he falls to the second round. Teams have picked 7-footers with far less talent than this kid. If he is available late, I dont see him getting past one of the teams that doesnt necessarily need him now but can harvest him on the bench, like Dallas, Sac-Town, Spurs, Indiana, Lakers ....


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Re: JNice's Yet Another Mock Draft 2004*



> Originally posted by <b>jmk</b>!
> Nooooo. People just don't learn. The Nets do NOT need a center; Nenad Krstic is coming over this summer. The Nets do NOT need a PF; Kenyon is staying. The Nets DO need a young swingman; we'll take Jackson, Snyder, etc.


We need both, Krstic won't be ready next year, much like Zoran wasn't this year.

-Petey


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

I don't like how everyone assumes Ainge is a complete moron and has him wasting drafts. I think Ainge is on the hot seat with this draft and will take guys that aren't big gambles; I think he grabs a few guys who will definitely contribute right away and maybe ONE gamble, but probably late in the first.


----------



## Dark Praetor (Mar 20, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>RebelSun</b>!
> 
> 
> Big Al will likely not be available when the Kings pick.


Yes, but JNice had him going to the Lakers after the Kings.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

IMO Toronto would sooner draft Biedrins than Perovic. Having Bosh and Biedrins might seem redundant, but I think Toronto would love the idea of having two mature, shot-blocking, left-handed bigs. A 4-5 of Bosh-Biedrins could be the best big-man combination in the East in five years.


----------



## CP26 (May 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The Franchise</b>!
> 
> 
> Judging by his game and body, I can't imagine him entering the draft this year.


a 6'7 PG not entering the draft? 
Telfair might as well not enter the draft then also.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Air McNair 09</b>!
> 
> a 6'7 PG not entering the draft?
> Telfair might as well not enter the draft then also.


Telfair has expressed an urgent need to move his family out of Brooklyn. He needs the money in a bad way.



> The latest rumor swirling around is that Livingston is again considering going to Duke next year. Coach K was recently in Peoria making his pitch for Livingston to attend Duke next season.
> 
> By most accounts Livingston is giving it some thought, but in the end look for Livingston to enter his name in the draft and be a top 3 pick.


http://www.nbadraft.net/draftbuzz018.asp


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

If Telfair is available at 15, Ainge would either select him or trade down for him. Ivan Chiriaev at 15? Over Araujo and Harrison. You don't know Ainge. Araujo went to BYU and Ainge also did. Ainge scouted Araujo before his impressive run at the end of last year. Harrison also is a "ready" Center. Chiriaev is too big of a gamble. 

15: Harrison or Araujo
23: Snyder or Wright
25: Vujacic or Jefferson


----------

